
Ask HN: Any up to date tutorial on writing a basic compiler using LLVM in C? - mahdix
I tried a lot of resources by they are either for a different language (C++, OCaml, ...) or are not up to date so I cannot even run them with LLVM 5.
======
dozzie
Can you write a parser in C? Can you use a library in C? Because I don't think
it's any different for LLVM than to combine the two (that is, if LLVM exposes
C API at all). What problems exactly did you encounter?

~~~
mahdix
I can write a parser in C and can use a library in C. LLVM exposes a C API but
I could not find any type of documentation/sample/tutorial for using it. There
are some articles on the Internet but (those that I tried) don't work with
latest LLVM.

